# I need my husband to forgive me what to do?



## luc123ena (Jan 28, 2012)

we been married for 12 years. since the minute we met we were intimate with lots of love to give and lots of to to received from both end of the table.He ask me the first time if i was a virgin i say no then he wants details so i lied and said i was rape so he won't judge me, instead feel sorry for me(when in reality i felt sorry for myself) and over see who i really was a 21 year old who had several relationships which never ended serious( but with the search of a good man who love me for who i am). Those relationship became hurting to me because i felt used never felt loved but when i met my husband he was 19 (he looked older and mature for his age i thought he was 25)at the time, he was different i did felt love and protected right away. All those 15 years never told him the truth every-time he would bring it up i would manage to get out of the subject some how into a point it has affected me emotionally. he started to go out at night with friends and also starred to cheat on me (I will accept it knowing this was happening because of my secret) and i started to work as many hours so he won't ask me. I must say those 15 years i been with my husband I always respected him, never cheated, been there in his hard time and happy time, never went out with girlfriends always took care of my home and my family.all these years he make me swear to GOD ( he literally took me to church), for my kids and i'm still with this burden inside of me( i did swear it). until past 2 month ago he just kept asking and asking out of nowhere just to haunt me down that 3 days ago just couldn't take it and i told him the truth now he keeps throwing everything on my face saying what a liar i am and insults after insults to a point i can't even work, sleep, eat or take care of my family without him in my face insulting me to a point i'm emotionally stress out but then i started thinking yes i did wrong lying and swearing and using something so serious like rape to hide from my real truth for so long, but all this happen before him and since i been with him i respected him on the other hand he cheated and disrespected our family haven't i been punish enough. I ask him for forgiveness, i also let him know i love him.we have a beautiful family and i love him. please help i don't want to lose my marriage other than that we get alone fine and i have forgive him from his wrong doing.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I saw your husband's post here earlier today... 

You were wrong to lie to him about your previousl relationships. Had you told the truth he might have just accepted and loved you despite it. But he feels deceived.

But then he cheated on you. Cheating is far worse then what you did .... he broke a vow he made in front of God. 

Quite honestly your husband's treatment of you is dispicable. He's a sorry excuse for a man. After reading what he wrote, I think he is using your past relationships in a hope to break up your marriage and then to blame it on you.

When your husband cheated no you, you forgave him. He now has the chance to be a bigger, better, more loving person. But instead of practicing the tenants of love and forgivess of the religion he claims to follow.. he's chosing anger and hate. 

YOu and your children deserve better. Quite feeling so badly for yourself. Let him know that he will lose you if he cannot find the love and forgiveness he should be giving you.


----------

